# Where is DrUnK MiKe??



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If anyone has seen or talked to him lately let me know.....


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

tried to call him saturday night no answer. I would have to believe the whip has been cracked.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I tried all weekend and this morning....


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

Or incarceration!!!


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

I tried calling him yesterday... I am beginning to suspect another man.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

all is well with me. had some family things i had to take care of. sorry for not calling in and checking up with all of you i wont let it happen again


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

oh this is not cool... whoever abducted DrunkMike now has control of his HobbyTalk Account!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ML23 said:


> all is well with me. had some family things i had to take care of. sorry for not calling in and checking up with all of you i wont let it happen again



You're alive!! I've heard rumors you were hand cuffed to a tree in W.V.!!!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Mike Shlong disappears and Homosexual Rob comes out (Ha!) to race for the first time in months....

Coincidence??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Great news!!!!! DrUnk MiKe was found!!! He was left in the bathroom at The Gate!!!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Great news!!!!! DrUnk MiKe was found!!! He was left in the bathroom at The Gate!!!


He succumbed to the mysterious powers of the man trough.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I think he ran out of food....


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I think he ran out of food....


That wouldn't bother him one bit.

But if he ran out of Thunderbird..................


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

have the thunderbird ran out of grape kool-aid


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Will DrunkMike be at Classic Raceway on Sunday?


----------

